# r



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Gosh. Looks like one of those places you'd see on one of those shows where they plunk people down somewhere to look for ghosts.

good work catching that creepy atmosphere.
:wink:

Hope they don't send me there when I lose it :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

> Hope they don't send me there when I lose it


LOL :lol:

Nice work [one]

Greg


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Whow, top marks dude? is that your house?... lol I see you?ve used Ulead PhotoImpact to edit their size, I was using PhotoImpact 5 but just last night I downloaded 12. May I ask which camera you?ve used please?

I?ve just found this refurb for only ?50 quid more then I paid for my Lumix Fz7: http://www.fujifilm.co.uk/shop/refurb/detail.php?id=92I?m ?totally? gutted =*(.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

It must be my own Ulead PhotoImpact software stating the "type" as "PhotoImpact" then =).

My Friend Lynsey has the standard EOS... what's the different with the Rebel XT version?

How much did you get for your old EOS?

I look forward to seeing what your Nikon D80 can do... heh

Cheers.

Darren.


----------

